# Officers in the 75th



## Parker (Apr 6, 2017)

How long are typical tours for officers in the 75th Ranger Regiment? Specifically for Infantry and Field Artillery officers

Thanks


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 7, 2017)

Not long.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Apr 7, 2017)

About 2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Jun 1, 2017)

What are these limited tours due to? Individual officers wishing to continue their career at other commands or an actual policy that limits officers' time in the 75th?


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 1, 2017)

Two officers in my peer group served PL time in Regiment at Benning and Lewis.  Both spent 2 years each, then on to XO spots in line units.  

One is vying to return for a command - it would be the same deal, about 2 years.

$.02


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 1, 2017)

Kmart said:


> What are these limited tours due to? Individual officers wishing to continue their career at other commands or an actual policy that limits officers' time in the 75th?



Limited positions.  You have 1 FA Fire Support Officer position and 3 Infantry PL positions per company, with a senior LT/lower CPT position for an XO and a CPT for CO, then a senior LT or CPT position in HHC for each S shop plus some "spare-ish" BN Staff positions, followed by a Major and LTC position.  The only other officer positions are the Chaplain, BN Surgeon, BN Physician's Assistant, BN Physical Therapist (if that's a common position now, which I think it is but don't quote me).

So with 3 line companies again that means you have 9 INF LT positions, 3 FSO positions, 4 XO's 4 CO's and about another say 8 CPT positions.

It's simply up and out, unless you're a stellar officer that earns their place continually to where you progress from PL to XO to Staff to CO, and even then, there's only one BN XO Major slot... so once you're a Company Commander you've got a 1 in 4 chance of getting to continue your career solely within Regiment.

Nevermind that you already had to come from outside of Regiment in order to have PL/etc time with good reviews to even get a shot AT Regiment.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies!


----------



## NomadicWriter (Jun 8, 2017)

Also, you have to do big army command time before you can do the same job in Batt. So, you have to be a big army PL before you can be a batt PL, big army company command before you can get a batt company commander gig, so on and so forth. So you're looking at 2 years, maybe 4 if you grab an XO/Staff position after you do change of command.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 8, 2017)

NomadicWriter said:


> Also, you have to do big army command time before you can do the same job in Batt. So, you have to be a big army PL before you can be a batt PL, big army company command before you can get a batt company commander gig, so on and so forth. So you're looking at 2 years, maybe 4 if you grab an XO/Staff position after you do change of command.



There are very few, but do happen, exceptions to this. Specifically, Rangers that have been in Batt from PVT-SSG/SFC then went to OCS. If their performance has been exemplary otherwise as enlisted soldiers and given previous discussion on the topic with BN/RGT command, on OCS completion they could hit RASP2 and onboard as a butterbar Infantry LT given a positive performance at RASP2 to be re-accepted into the Regiment.

I know of 2 squad leaders at 3rd Batt that did just that. One of which was one of my most major mentors from meeting him as a "senior" PFC on our RSOV on to SSG as my squad leader.  He just recently retired from the military completely as a MI Major, Infantry was just his chosen branch detail.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Almost all those ranks are bumped now and I don't think it's possible to just climb up the ranks in Batt these days. I've never seen a butterbar, and the one prior Ranger squad leader I knew as a PL was basically fast tracked in being able to come to Batt as a fresh 1LT. Usually the PLs are CPTs already or will be very soon. It looked like two successful tours as a PL was standard with a prior Ranger only having to do one. All company commanders were Majors, which meant going Big Army for a command as a CPT.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 20, 2017)

When 75th has recruited officers in units I've been in the policy was always you had to have done a successful tour in the job in the regular Army before doing that job in the 75th - with some exceptions for specialty personnel.  All the infantry guys who went to regiment to be PLs had already been PLs, commanders the same - the main reason most of the officers are senior for the position.  I understand there was a program (not sure if it still exists) taking MI officers out of the basic course and letting them go through RIP/ROP, serve at regiment, go to school, then serve in a BN as an AS2.  I was told as a senior CPT that it was very difficult for a field grade to serve in the regiment if they hadn't served as a company grade.  However, there is a MILPER that comes out each year recruiting field grades for regiment - so there may be specific criteria that don't include prior service in the regiment.


----------



## Docboats (Jul 20, 2017)

Any Nurses in a Ranger BN, or just PA/MD?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Never seen a nurse before.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 20, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> When 75th has recruited officers in units I've been in the policy was always you had to have done a successful tour in the job in the regular Army before doing that job in the 75th - with some exceptions for specialty personnel.  All the infantry guys who went to regiment to be PLs had already been PLs, commanders the same - the main reason most of the officers are senior for the position.  I understand there was a program (not sure if it still exists) taking MI officers out of the basic course and letting them go through RIP/ROP, serve at regiment, go to school, then serve in a BN as an AS2.  I was told as a senior CPT that it was very difficult for a field grade to serve in the regiment if they hadn't served as a company grade.  However, there is a MILPER that comes out each year recruiting field grades for regiment - so there may be specific criteria that don't include prior service in the regiment.



Not to say that there isn't a great officer pool, but if you don't know what you're getting into IE 11A with a tab just herp de derp I'm gonna go to REGIMENT!.... at the field grade level, no less... with no prior experience within Regiment, it's been proven in the past to make for a bad mix.

Knowing what you can ask of, and accomplish with, the troops under your command is inherently necessary... and especially in Regiment, we'll get shit done, but being specific is important due to Sua Sponte... knowing when, and when NOT to, ask questions, etc. 

"Sir you wanted 4 sections worth of vehicles and BII for the mission tonight, here ya go"

best response "Good, lets roll"
Worst response "why do they have MP markings"  etc


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> "Sir you wanted 4 sections worth of vehicles and BII for the mission tonight, here ya go"
> 
> best response "Good, lets roll"
> Worst response "why do they have MP markings" etc



:-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 21, 2017)

Docboats said:


> Any Nurses in a Ranger BN, or just PA/MD?



I'd be interested in if an NP could fill the role a PA does?


----------



## Docboats (Jul 21, 2017)

> I'd be interested in if an NP could fill the role a PA does?



I can't think of any reason NP/PA shouldn't be given the same billets when it comes to GMO type tours. 
How does that work with the SOCM's? Does the BN Surgeon/PA have overarching command over those guys, or nothing to do with them?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 21, 2017)

[Q8


----------



## Docboats (Jul 21, 2017)

> As I understand things, the source of the commission of a Nurse is a direct commission into the Nurse Corps. It may come down to the question of the Nurse Corps giving up the Nurse. They can get a might prickley over stuff like this



Ah, makes sense. Pesky paperwork and manning bologna.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 21, 2017)

On the AF Side:

Special Operations Surgical Teams


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 21, 2017)

I know for a fact there are advanced practice nurses in the Army SOST's. We have one of them on this board in fact.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

[Q8


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I really like this! It would be interesting to find out how many teams there are, and the lenght of time on a team. This is such a huge change from the days of the Air Transportable Hospitals (ATH).
> 
> This says a lot about the USAF putting providers closer to the injured military combatant, and in harms way. The training in SERE and SOF tactics takes USAF care givers a bold step ahead from traditional USAF medical treatment facilities.
> 
> A big tip of the cap to the USAF for the concept and making it happen the way it should!


These teams have been, in my experience, hit or miss. Some of them do it "the right way", and really focus on what they need to do to get their skillsets far forward and help.

I have worked with some, however, that want cool gear, cool training, and be part of AFSOC. You can go right ahead and miss me with those types.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 30, 2017)

I only played with one surgical team, and they were shit hot mofos in their fields.  Not sost, that sounds new.


----------

